
Hy – A dialect of Lisp embedded in Python - dedalus
http://docs.hylang.org/en/stable/
======
gabcoh
Previous discussion

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14909786](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14909786)

------
aijoe
I like lisp, but I'm really not a Hy man

